# Teryx clutching for 31s



## bhmudder32

I just got a teryx, and put some 31's on it and was wondering the best clutch spring combo I should run on it?


----------



## Bootlegger

I would get the Dalton Kit for the Teryx IMO. With 31's IMO you would need the whole kit.

Read this from Dalton....

http://daltonindustries.com/products_kawasaki_clutchkits.asp

When looking on EPI's site they list the same spring and part #'s for both the Brute Force and Teryx though. I heard that Dalton kit for the Teryx was a great one.


----------



## bhmudder32

So what would be the best springs to run from epi for it?


----------



## Bootlegger

bhmudder32 said:


> So what would be the best springs to run from epi for it?


If you just want springs....The EPI Almond Primary and the Blue secondary. If you want just Dalton springs The Silver secondary and the Dark Green Primary...it will have stock engagement but hold a higher RPM before shift out....thats up to you on which Brand you wanna go with.


----------



## bhmudder32

I had a red secondary on my brute and I liked it.. But I just dont know if the dalton springs will do better on the teryx?


----------



## Bootlegger

bhmudder32 said:


> I had a red secondary on my brute and I liked it.. But I just dont know if the dalton springs will do better on the teryx?


EPI only list up to a Blue on the Teryx...which actually the Blue is stiffer when compressed...but only a little. IMO, The Dalton full kit for the Teryx is the best for them. We installed a few at work for customers....they are VERY nice. If money is not a factor I would get the whole Dalton kit...their weights are light years above EPI's. Then main thing will be your primary to help it out. Most of the time your belt slips in the primary not the secondary. Did you read the info on the link to Dalton I posted? The Dalton kit is the best for Can-Am's, Suzuki, and most Polaris. I have clutched and work with Kawies for a while now....I am starting to like the Dalton full kits more and more...but again their Teryx are the best IMO. The weights are the main thing when clutching any type of Kawie.


----------



## Bootlegger

bhmudder....check this link out..

http://daltonindustries.com/products_components_tools.asp

I think I would get the Dalton Dark Green Primary and the Dalton Blue/Red Secondary for your Teryx if you only want springs. That is just me though.


----------



## bhmudder32

Ok sweet I think im going to run that.. Will it still be ok to trail ride?


----------

